# Masticatory Muscle Myositis (MMM)



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello everyone, hope you and your fluffs are doing well.

For the past 5-6 weeks, my Buckeye's behavior has been odd. First thing we noticed is that he'd yelp out at random times, and when we'd look to see what was wrong, he'd be standing there with his toy just looking at me (he'd been playing with his toy at the time). At other times he'd wimper here and there. We then noticed that he no longer was interested in his Greenies, something you couldn't give to him fast enough in the past. He'd take it but then drop it and never eat it. So knowing something was obviously wrong, I took him to the vet. She examined his mouth, etc. but could find anything. Suggested I take him home and keep a close eye on him. About a week passed, and I noticed that he'd become lethargic, not really as energetic as usual, not playing with his toys and just laying around for the most part. At one point, he didn't even get up to follow me when I left the room and that NEVER happens - ever! He also abruptly stopped eating his food (dry), last Thursday and will not eat anything crunchy...things he devoured before. I gave him his food as I usually do, he didn't touch it..so later on, around 2pm, I went home to check on him and he still hadn't touched his food. I also noticed that his right eye was VERY red and has mucus in the corner of it. I immediately called the vet, took him in that day, and they diagnosed him with conjunctivitis. He was put on an anti-inflammatory medicine, as well as an antibiotic and an eye gel. I also had blood work done and it was found that his white blood cells were elavated, which indicated inflammation somewhere. It was thought (hoped) that this was from the eye infection only.

Thought all was well, eye was clearing up after a few days on meds, etc. I had also bought him some canned food since he wouldn't eat his normal dry food. He barely eats it either, even though he eats it more than the dry. Energy level remained the same and he just isn't my usual energetic baby. So yesterday I called the vet again and dropped him off before I went to work since there were no open appts but they were anxious to get him back in. Well after about 4 hours I get a call from the vet and they suspect that Buckeye has an acute case of something called Masticatory Muscle Myositis...based on his history of not eating, not wanting to eat his usual crunchy food/treats, etc., and the fact that they could not open his mouth but 20% of what it's supposed to. This would also make sense in terms of him not wanting to eat crunchy things, mouth hurting when he plays with his toys (hence the yelping). They did another blood test today to see if there are antibodies present which would be the case with MMM...results won't be back until next week (those antibodies attack the jaw muscles - which of course cause pain - dogs with a chronic case of MMM can't even open their mouths). MMM can also cause conjunctivitis...which probably explains why he developed it. 

Sorry for the very long post, but I wanted to see if anyone has any experience with this. Also felt that providing a full history from my end, might help someone in the future as well (hopefully not, but you never know). 

Thankfully if caught in time, this can be treated successfully. Thanks for "listening" everyone. If it does turn out that my Buckeye has this, at least I know there's hope for him, and will know what in the heck has been going on with him for the past few weeks. I knew something was wrong and just had to take him back for someone to find out what it is. If it turns out he doesn't have it, then they will check for other issues (absess behind the eye, TMJ, etc.) I'll keep you posted....take care and God bless.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Darla,

I am so sorry to hear about Buckeye's problem. I guess the good news is they think they know what the problem is and it is treatable. Sending you and Buckeye positive thoughts.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow...thank you for your post. I've never heard of MMM. I'm glad you found a vet that seemed to be able to recognize and test for this potential disease. So often it takes forever for an accurate diagnosis. Prayers and hugs to you and little Buckeye. :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think it is another of the odd auto immume diseases. Not too sure, but I think Cavaliers get this too. Poor baby, hope he does better soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Darla - I'm so sorry that Buckeye and you have been going through all this. Poor sweetie.:wub: I'm glad that it looks like they've found out what's been wrong. I never heard of it and hope that's it and that it's treatable. It's so hard when our fluffs are sick and we know something's really wrong, but don't get the answers from the medical community. It's so worth keeping at it until you do get answers. Sending you hugs and prayers. Good to see you again on SM. Wish it was under better circumstances. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, poor baby boy. Hopefully he'll be feeling better soon. 
xoxoxooxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone for your well wishes...they are so appreciated. I will definitely keep you posted on the outcome as well as Buckeye's progress. He's a trooper and I know he'll get through this. 

Hugs to you and your fluffs!


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> I think it is another of the odd auto immume diseases. Not too sure, but I think Cavaliers get this too. Poor baby, hope he does better soon.


That is correct...and it's usually found in larger dogs. My little Buckeye...heavy sigh.  

I'll be in touch...hugs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending you good thoughts that they're on the right track and can treat him successfully. Hugs to you both!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Buckeye is diagnosed correctly, and treated successfully. Thank you for sharing this information. I have never heard of this condition before.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh wow, I'm so sorry Buckeye has been so ill! I've never heard of this condition either but thank you so much for sharing this information. I hope Buckeye gets better soon and that this is something that can be turned around completely.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this with us as I have not heard of MMM either. I hope your baby feels better soon!:wub:


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Sending you good thoughts that they're on the right track and can treat him successfully. Hugs to you both!


Thanks, Maggie!


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

Tina said:


>


Thanks so much...appreciate it!!


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Thank you for sharing this with us as I have not heard of MMM either. I hope your baby feels better soon!:wub:


I had never heard of it either, and am so thankful that the vet has some experience with this and was able to at least know what to test for. Says he's only seen about 3 cases in 5 years. Buckeye will start steroid therapy on Sunday and this is supposed to help greatly and get him back to normal. Says it should take about a week to see some improvement although therapy continues for 30 days...gradually decreasing the dosage. I'm just so thankful that it's curable...when you hear the words "rare autoimmune disorder" my first thought was OMG..he's got something incurable and is going to die!!! So glad I calmed down and listened.  The vet has very high hopes that Buckeye will be okay once steroid therapy starts...he's very glad that I was persistant and didn't take his abnormal behavior lightly as it can be VERY serious and get to place where it hurts to much to open their mouths, so they stop eating/drinking completely! Buckeye can still open some, but it's obvious that he wants to open as little as possible. 

I'll be in touch everyone...thanks so much for all your well wishes and prayers!


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Thank you for sharing this with us as I have not heard of MMM either. I hope your baby feels better soon!:wub:


Thanks so much, April...hugs!!


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh wow, I'm so sorry Buckeye has been so ill! I've never heard of this condition either but thank you so much for sharing this information. I hope Buckeye gets better soon and that this is something that can be turned around completely.


Thank you!!!! Me and Buckeye are so appreciative of all the prayers and encouraging words.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Pray all goes well for your little cutie and he feels better soon.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I've had TMJ for years. Just recently I've been going to a masseuse who specializes in relieving the pain and loosening the joints. She does something in my mouth with her gloved fingers, too. Kind of creepy but it has helped me immensely. 

I was thinking Darla, and I'm not being facetious, perhaps you can massage the joints where Buckeye's mouth opens. His neck and ears, also. One thing I've learned is not to massage in circular motion, only rub down towards the chin. It would be awesome if it helped your baby!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoox


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

donnad said:


> Pray all goes well for your little cutie and he feels better soon.


Thanks bunches!


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

KAG said:


> I've had TMJ for years. Just recently I've been going to a masseuse who specializes in relieving the pain and loosening the joints. She does something in my mouth with her gloved fingers, too. Kind of creepy but it has helped me immensely.
> 
> I was thinking Darla, and I'm not being facetious, perhaps you can massage the joints where Buckeye's mouth opens. His neck and ears, also. One thing I've learned is not to massage in circular motion, only rub down towards the chin. It would be awesome if it helped your baby!!!
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoox


I'll definitely give that a try...I have been massaging his neck and he almost goes into a coma he loves it so much.  I'll see how he reacts to the other areas. It's a little weird but it's to the point that he doesn't even bark anymore...when we come home, he would go all crazy barking and jumping...happy to see us. Now he just does the jumping...so bizarre but at least I know he's doing okay with the exception of his mouth of course. Can't wait until Sunday to start the steroid therapy. Anxious for him to get 100% better and to hear his bark again.

Thanks for the advice....hugs.


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

*Update on Buckeye and MMM Condition*

Hello all,

Just an update that Buckeye's blood test results came back yesterday and he indeed has MMM (no surprise there). What they test for are abnormal levels of muscle enzymes present in the blood...anything from 1-100 renders a negative result, over 100 renders a positive result...Buckeye's levels were at 1,000 - wow!!! So, he'll continue the prednisone therapy for about 4-6 months...decreasing in doses until he's finally off it it - for good I pray! You can't stop any steroid abruptly..has to be weaned off so to speak.

Good news..since he started the steriod therapy this past Sunday he is doing SO MUCH better!! :aktion033: His mouth is opening much more (looks almost normal), his energy level is back and just today, for the first time...he grabbed my house shoe and started shaking it around vigorously like he used to...what a sweet sight that was for me! :chili: It is our hope that the treatment will 100% put an end to this and there will be no tissue damage, etc. The vet seems to think we caught it early enough for their not to be, and some dogs never regain their full jaw mobility. Buckeye seems to be gaining his back with no problem from what I can see. 

Thankfully, he's shown no side affects from the steroid so far and he's doing great. Thanks so much for all your encouragement. 

Pray you and your fluffs are doing well....hugs!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Darla - I'm so happy the steroid therapy is working for Buckeye. You're such a great mom picking up on it early enough.:thumbsup: Sounds like he's feeling his oats again The prednisone might make him very hungry - have found that in dogs and people I've known on prednisone. Hoping this works and he can be weaned off gradually and feel better. Thanks for the update.:chili:


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Darla - I'm so happy the steroid therapy is working for Buckeye. You're such a great mom picking up on it early enough.:thumbsup: Sounds like he's feeling his oats again The prednisone might make him very hungry - have found that in dogs and people I've known on prednisone. Hoping this works and he can be weaned off gradually and feel better. Thanks for the update.:chili:


Thank you so much!! And you're right..does make you hungry. Buckeye's appetite has increased but I'm so glad he's back to eating again (still on canned food but even that he wouldn't eat so much before). 

He's really doing well...he's practically back to his old self and it's so glad to see! Hugs...


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

So glad the steroid treatment is working for Buckeye.Its amazing what the Doctors can do these days to help our little ones...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad to hear the little guy is doing better! Hugs!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So relieved that you have a diagnosis and a treatment that is working! Love that your little guy is acting like he's feeling better. I'm so happy for you both.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I had never heard of this, but thank you for posting..Like you said it just might help someone else..Boy these little ones can be fragile can't they... I commend you for staying on top of this with Buckeye... Did the vet think once it is gone it will be gone for good.. Please keep us posted will you...
Jayne


----------

